# Damaged roots



## McKatelyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi, Does anyone know what the best way to try to save a cypripedium with damaged roots? I just started really getting into Cypripediums about a year ago and already have a pretty big collection(mostly hybrids). I read about people getting ones with a damaged root system and then having it die a year or two later from the injuries. I got an order back in Oct. and planted it right away but did notice that there must have been a delay in shipping because many of the root tips had dried a bit on one of my favorite ones (a near blloming size C. sabine pastel). I think the roots only grow from the base and so a damged tip will result in a dead root. I think phosphate is what increases root growth. Should I use a fertilizer next growing season with a higher amt of that ( I would still only mix it to 1/4 strength). If it flowers this year, should I cut the flower bud off as soon as I see it so the plant can focus more of its energy to roots?
Thanks


----------



## parvi_17 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have suffered losses in the past myself from Cyps with damaged root systems. The extent of the damage will determine your plant's chances for survival. I have lost plants with every single root damaged, and that is common. If you only have a few roots damaged with some that are fine, you needn't worry too much. I'm sorry to say that in my experience there isn't much you can do for a plant that is in really bad shape - they don't last longer than a year even when they are pampered. But, if you are worried about your plants, definitely a high phosphorous fertilizer would be better than nothing (which is what I always use anyway, because it boosts flower production as well as roots and I don't like nitrogen buildup in the soil so I avoid high N formulations). Also, cutting off flower spikes will save the plant some energy, and I sometimes do this with weak plants.

Also, how often do you fertilize? With applications every two weeks, I feed at at least 1/2 strength, and full strength for reginae and all the hybrids. I haven't seen any fertilizer burn. Although, those results could be different with a different fertilizer and/or soil.


----------



## McKatelyn (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Joe, Im not shure if every single root was damaged or not. I just noticed that some or all of the tips looked to be dried out. I just have to keep my fingers crossed because that hybrid was a new one and there was only one nursery in the US that had it this season. The reason I was fertilzing at only 1/4 strength was because most of my Cyps were deflasked seedlings and I just wanted to be very careful with them. BTW, I started with a little over 50 deflasked Ulla Silkens and marked each one. All but one has put out a new growth for next year. If everything turns out ok, I will have a ton of Cyp (mostly hybrids) in a couple years.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2009)

Photos would help you compare the growth rates!


----------



## parvi_17 (Dec 8, 2009)

That's a heck of a lot of Ulla Silkens! 

Sorry, I didn't realize you had seedlings (I made a stupid assumption). The seedlings should get a lighter dose of fertilizer.


----------



## McKatelyn (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes. I got a great deal from Gardens at Post Hill for the Ulla Silkens :- ) Wish I had got more.lol. I used the same fertilizer strength on a near blooming size C xventricosum pastel and it went from near bllom size to two growth points in one season. I think Cyps are the truely the most beautiful of plants.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 8, 2009)

As long as the roots otherwise look good (not very dark or with rot spots, they aren't cut short, etc.) I don't think you have a problem. Short cut roots are a common side effect of poor collecting - plants literally ripped out of the ground. As long as the roots look healthy, they will sustain the plant long enough to grow new ones next season. 

Here is a related link about nutrient absorption and root tips you might find useful: Cyp Forum


----------



## McKatelyn (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks, That was very helpful. I do have a disinfectant called Physan 20 that I used on my seedlings. I just covered everything with a thick layer of straw today because we are getting our first snow storm tonight. It sounds like maybe I should start useing the Physan 20 as soon as early spring comes. I just hope thats not to late for any infections.


----------

